# Console better than the pc any day



## Tommygecko (Mar 7, 2005)

All the console gamers can play their games at high quality with all the possible effects,although at lower resolutions on a TV but that is not too visible,and they get a better gaming experience than the pc gamers.still,some say that a pc is better.yes you can enjoy those games on the pc too,but on an older system,you cannot turn on all the graphical effects,and hence loose out on the gaming experience.In the consoles you have all the possible quality without having to worry about system requirements.Have you seen grand turismo 4,its stupendous,even on the so called old PS2 hardware,better than most pc gamers could manage on their boxes.No arguments here,if you are a serious gamer,you are playing on a console.Another example is that of Doom 3.If your system is old,you must have turned off shadows but when it releases on the xbox it will be in all its graphical glory,so the gamers can really enjoy it.


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 7, 2005)

I was seriously debating whether I should reply to this thread or not. Consoles Vs PC', hmmm the debate rages on. I own both. I have an XBOX. I tell you I hate playing an FPS or an RPG on an XBOX. If extremely painful to get a hang of the controller. And strafing and shooting is such a pain. Nothing beats the keyboard and mouse combo. Second, the sound from an XBOX is pretty much dependant on the TV output. There is no chance of 6.1 or 7.1 surround sound from a console. 3rd, we all look at a PC from only a gaming perspective however its so much more. You can never experience a game to its fullest with all its graphical glory in the XBOX. That feeling will always be missing as you are playing only on 640*480 resolution at all times. 

However these things might change with the advent of  XBOX 2 and PS3. Lets wait and see shall we.


----------



## hack expert (Mar 7, 2005)

yup icecoolz is right nuthin beats pc
well about the graphics ull always have  a card too give u the gameplay u want as about old systems u`ll have to replace it some days so why worry


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 7, 2005)

Ok now since i had already posted a longgy on ur previous debate thread of the same issue....i'll make this a quickyyy  

Console's Cons In Comparison to Pc:
No Expansion of Gfx 
No Mouse and keyboard for Fps And Stratergy Gameplay which Definetly Suckss  
Cant Match Pc in terms of Extreme Gfx Quality
Not Much scope for Multiplayer Or Lan Support (atleast not much for now)

Ok now that we are done with this....let me just tell ya that Doom 3 Was specifically built on a newer and Exteremly Complex Graphic engine so it definetly required some Great Graphic support....Plus Compare this game with all effects on at max res On a High End Pc And any console game(which u say has all effects on).....u'll definetly find the very scratched detail rendered on a Pc.....So its one's own personal Choice as to what he needs and likes


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Mar 8, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> I tell you I hate playing an FPS or an RPG on an XBOX. If extremely painful to get a hang of the controller. And strafing and shooting is such a pain. Nothing beats the keyboard and mouse combo.


Absolutely untrue. The games released on the Xbox, or for that matter any other console, are tweaked to suit the controller ex HALO (FPS) and Fable (RPG). I play mostly FPS on my Xbox and have no problems at all.  Plus they have launched SmartJoy Frag for you retards who can't handle a controller so that you can hook up a mouse and a keyboard.


			
				icecoolz said:
			
		

> Second, the sound from an XBOX is pretty much dependant on the TV output. There is no chance of 6.1 or 7.1 surround sound from a console.


Not entirely true. The Xbox supports Dolby surround 5.1 out of the box and you can hook up a 5.1 surround sytem to the Xbox directly.


			
				icecoolz said:
			
		

> 3rd, we all look at a PC from only a gaming perspective however its so much more. You can never experience a game to its fullest with all its graphical glory in the XBOX. That feeling will always be missing as you are playing only on 640*480 resolution at all times.


I disagree. I played Max Payne (the only game I have both on the PC and Xbox) on the PC at full settings and 1024x768 resolution and it looked no better than the Xbox version. Seriously.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 8, 2005)

abhijeet_ghosh said:
			
		

> Absolutely untrue. The games released on the Xbox, or for that matter any other console, are tweaked to suit the controller ex HALO (FPS) and Fable (RPG). I play mostly FPS on my Xbox and have no problems at all.  Plus they have launched SmartJoy Frag for you retards who can't handle a controller so that you can hook up a mouse and a keyboard.


well buddy let me correct ya on this one.....Even though they have aligned thier keypad for best suiting a Game then too it lacks out in true sense of Quick tactics of Fps.....Btw most Cyber games contests held are on a Pc and Not on major console's as the Fps genre requires quick reflex's and hence are more comfy on a Mouse and keyboard than on a Cr@ppy controller.....i know when i had tried playin Ut on The Ps and got my A$$ kicked for hours cause the control pad was just not that easy to use....Oh also u might have got the hang of it but considering most Fps players prefer to play thier games on a Mouse and Keyboard  



			
				abhijeet_ghosh said:
			
		

> I disagree. I played Max Payne (the only game I have both on the PC and Xbox) on the PC at full settings and 1024x768 resolution and it looked no better than the Xbox version. Seriously.


Well that depends on what the game's Graphic engine is bent on....in a few while Doom 3 will be out for Xbox then try compare its minute details on a High-End Pc with full effects and Tweaked settings on Xbox.....and boy u'll definetly know when ya see the difference.....so lets just wait and see 

And this is all in good discussion though.....cause i aint no XBox hater....but a few things has to go in favour of Pc and a Few in Fav of Console's.....Its Just a matter of choice which depends on us 8)


----------



## infernus (Mar 8, 2005)

abhijeet_ghosh said:
			
		

> Absolutely untrue. The games released on the Xbox, or for that matter any other console, are tweaked to suit the controller ex HALO (FPS) and Fable (RPG). I play mostly FPS on my Xbox and have no problems at all. Plus they have launched SmartJoy Frag for you retards who can't handle a controller so that you can hook up a mouse and a keyboard.



The games might be tweaked to suit the controller. But believe me, nothing beats the Keyboard+Mouse combination for FPS Games. This is one of the main reasons why most FPS games on the console were a huge disappointment. 

This topic can go on and on. *deephousepage.com/smilies/argue2.gif


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 8, 2005)

> Absolutely untrue. The games released on the Xbox, or for that matter any other console, are tweaked to suit the controller ex HALO (FPS) and Fable (RPG). I play mostly FPS on my Xbox and have no problems at all. Plus they have launched SmartJoy Frag for you retards who can't handle a controller so that you can hook up a mouse and a keyboard.



Doesnt sound like you have played FPS or RPG's much on PC. It is a well documented fact that the consoles are quite crap when it comes to controlling FPS characters or RPG characters. In Fable for example the camera is such a let down. Half the time you have no clue where you are who you are fighting. I have morrowind for XBOX and the the PC and it took me so many tries just to kill the rats in the first level  :roll: where in on the PC I completed the game in no time. Nothing beats mouse/keyboard combination due to a variety of combinations. Its easier to "see" using the mouse rather than using the joystick on the pad in XBOX. Secondly coming back to fable, the left controller controls your movements. And if depressed and moved you "sneak" around. It is absoultely  irritating cos when you are trying to flee from enemies you spend half the time sneaking instead of running as you push hard on the controller. I would never face any such issue if I use a keyboard. 



> Not entirely true. The Xbox supports Dolby surround 5.1 out of the box and you can hook up a 5.1 surround sytem to the Xbox directly.



The chord comes with a 3-pin out on one and and the other end goes into the XBOX. There is no seperate port to connect the sound directly to the music system. The 3 pins consist of a TV out and a left and right speakers. So if I need to have it plugged to my 5.1 music system then I would have to plugin the Left and Right channels to the aux in of my music system. So where does the direct connection come into the picture ? if you can show me how I would be glad to learn since I have a Technics home theatre 5.1 surround system with 360 RMS which I would love to hook up with the XBOX. 



> disagree. I played Max Payne (the only game I have both on the PC and Xbox) on the PC at full settings and 1024x768 resolution and it looked no better than the Xbox version. Seriously.



Well thats a purely personalized view isnt it. As mentioned by others it depends on which H/W you played Max Payne on. See my signature. You think XBOX will give you a better effect ? Visual appearence is a personal preference. So I would leave it out of the discussion.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 8, 2005)

@icecoolz: u need the xbox AV pack and an optical cable 2 make use of the Xbox's 5.1 sound...so ur speaker system should also support optical input...it sounds gr8 in 5.1

@ahijeet: doom3 4 the Xbox is a lil toned down so that the Xbox can handle it...graphics have been modified and missions split so as 2 avoid loading large maps and textures....and it is purely subjective when it comes 2 graphics...

im a PC gamer and i know that nothing beats a keyboard+mouse combo...but i know console gamers would beg 2 differ...and that doesnt mean we PC gamers r retards...it just means that we prefer the keyboard and mouse as it comes naturally 2 us...we use the computer 4 other things too so hands r adjusted 2 the keyboard mouse combo...so it is an easy transition when it coems 2 gaming....


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Mar 8, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> The chord comes with a 3-pin out on one and and the other end goes into the XBOX. There is no seperate port to connect the sound directly to the music system. The 3 pins consist of a TV out and a left and right speakers. So if I need to have it plugged to my 5.1 music system then I would have to plugin the Left and Right channels to the aux in of my music system. So where does the direct connection come into the picture ? if you can show me how I would be glad to learn since I have a Technics home theatre 5.1 surround system with 360 RMS which I would love to hook up with the XBOX.



Haven't you heard about the Advanced AV Pack for the Xbox? :roll:


----------



## moshel (Mar 8, 2005)

I tried playing FPS on ps2 and i hated it big time, i mean it is difficult to aim. i need to press one button and then the arrow keys must be used to aim. now how boring is that. its so simple with a mouse. plus strategy games would be next to impossible to play comfortably on a console.


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Mar 9, 2005)

DKant said:
			
		

> After installing and 'updating' MGS (the first one), when I try to play it, it says "Please insert the correct CD and restart the application". I've got the legit version, and I've tried out both the CDs. It doesn't work. I tried finding a patch that fixes it, but till now, no success..Help me out guys.
> 
> And BTW does MGS have a problem with XP?



Now how many times have you PC gamers faced a similar problem. How many times do you guys need to patch your games? I never have to worry about any such problems. All I need to do is buy the game, pop the DVD into my Xbox and play for hours. The only thing I worry about is when's the next game coming out.


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 9, 2005)

How many times can we pc gamers download cool maps and mods and mission packs for our already hefty collection of games????


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 9, 2005)

And then there is the case where in certain games are available only in certain regions. Which means games which are released in the US version are never available to the other regions. And lets not talk about modding XBOX's here. Once modded there is no support for it from Microsoft.

Still the game play sucks big time in XBOX. I have mentioned it and also so many others. And the PC serves a bigger cause that the XBOX mate. One more thing. XBOX is so popular bcos of XBOX live. MS have themselves said that their revenue spinner is from Live. So how is that gonna work in India I wonder ? right now PC games have too much of an edge. Which might change soon with PS3 and XBOX 2. Lets see.


----------



## techjunkie47 (Mar 9, 2005)

There are drawbacks in both the consoles as well as the souped up computer. In consoles u dont need to check the requirements for each and every game and also u need not be worried about the working of the game due to some missing or corrupted file etc as the games are ready to play as soon as they out of the box.

But souped up pc owners will take pride in their creations as all of them have worked hard on their systems and with the mouse+keyboard they can play fps games much better. 
But one thing i like about the console is that the amount of power they have in the graphics outlet i mean i can say for a fact they can show the each and every detail of the game perfectly or flawlessly. And come on guys who has the cash to upgrade to the latest graphic cards, processors, sound cards etc whenever something new comes along huh? But in case of consoles it is a one time investment u purchase the console and remain at peace as it will play all the games and only need to think about upgrade when its successor comes along.


----------



## techjunkie47 (Mar 9, 2005)

And what are u guys talking about size of the controllers havent you guys seen some the new controllers which have come out keeping in mind the compulsive gamers like sweat absorbing ps2 controllers which are smaller in size. Also xbox controllers too are becoming smaller and much more advanced like wireless and now rumours going on that xbox2 by default will have wireless controllers. I have friends who swear by the ps2 and xbox and wouldnt  like to play games in the comp if they see the games are available in other formats too though they have pretty impressive comps. 

Anyway as infernus said this debate can go on and on maybe for an eternity maybe!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 10, 2005)

@techjunkie47: exactly my point man...all i wanna say is that PC gamers and console gamers r 2 separate breeds and they will never agree that the other is better....and only those who r hardcore gamers on both consoles and the PC will b able 2 understand that both have advantages and disadvantages....but will any1 listen???? no...they will keep arguing that 1 is better than the other....


----------

